# BosPho (BostonPhoto)



## BosPho (Sep 4, 2003)

Shooting on-location in Boston MA and need a crew?

Visit my site for every need you might have while shooting in Boston.

Boston commercial photography web site directory. 
BosPho includes: photographers, crew, resources, message boards and more.  

BosPho ( BostonPhoto ) - http:bospho.tripod.com


----------

